# Stinky DeMayo



## SpikeC (May 5, 2013)

Today someone backed a minivan into my Ducati and knocked it over onto its left side. This was bad enough, butt the worst part is that it caused the side stand mount to punch a hole in the crankcase, allowing oil to run out. This could easily result in the insurance company declaring it a "total loss". 
I am desolate.


----------



## ajhuff (May 5, 2013)

Oh man that sucks!

AJ


----------



## ajhuff (May 5, 2013)

Not the kind of duck thread I like to read. 

-AJ


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear it. At least you will get a new bike out of the situation, **** happens


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 5, 2013)

Well, glad you weren't sitting on it when it happened.


----------



## Lucretia (May 6, 2013)

That's terrible! I hate insurance companies. There's a reason they own the biggest, fanciest buildings in cities.

Hope that it works out ok.


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2013)

That sucks, hopefully it works out for the better.


----------



## kalaeb (May 6, 2013)

That bites!

Never trust a minivan. I don't park near them, drive near them, and go out of my way to avoid them. Here minivan=lots of kids=distracted driver.


----------



## Salty dog (May 6, 2013)

Agreed. Even with no kids Minivans are dangerous. Chances are a woman is driving. (Call me old fashioned) I also avoid Prius, pick ups and Buicks. Prius=type B personality/slow driver. Buicks=farmers (it's probably Sunday) Pick ups=overcompensating for penis size, aggressive drivers, red neck.

OK, who haven't I offended yet?


----------



## Duckfat (May 6, 2013)

Getting enough $$$ out of an insurance Co to buy a new bike is like squeezing blood from a turnip. I had a Ninja hit in a parking lot years ago. Just a cracked fairing was enough to total it. 
Sucks doesn't even begin to describe the frustration.


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 6, 2013)

Man that sucks...hope the insurance process is smooth....ryan


----------



## chinacats (May 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your bike--that sucks.


----------



## Dream Burls (May 6, 2013)

Tough break Spike. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## mhlee (May 6, 2013)

That totally blows.


----------



## SpikeC (May 6, 2013)

I spoke with the adjuster for the other persons insurance and she has admitted fault, so there's that. The issue of how much money if the bike is totaled will be another deal all together.


----------



## WildBoar (May 6, 2013)

You are not limited to what her insurance company will pay. But no matter what, be prepared to fight/ battle to establish the value, especially for any non-stock items.


----------

